# Help with smoke



## smokin pop-pop (Jan 28, 2018)

I am cold smoking for the very first time. I cured the bellies in TQ and brown sugar for 13
days . I pulled them yesterday and soaked did a fry test a put in the fridge uncovered till 
this morning . I am almost all the way through my tube of hickory pellets and I don’t really 
see any change in color of bacon. Is this normal or did I screw up somewhere??


----------



## Braz (Jan 28, 2018)

I doubt you screwed anything up. When the tube is gone just refill it and keep going. Lots of folks will pop the slab in the refer and bring it out the next day, or later, and start smoking again, sometimes over several days.


----------



## hardcookin (Jan 28, 2018)

Pork bellies using the tube I usually smoke 6-8 with apple pellets.


----------

